# Manejo de un modulo LCD marca SHARP



## ISAACTELLEZ (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola:

necesito manejar un modulo LCD marca SHARP  que consegui de una impresora y deseo utilizar para algun proyecto pero tengo varios problemas

1.- el modulo no trae nombre, solo utiliza un controlador HITACHI con matricula HD44780A
y un circuito integrado 74LS173 ademas de un 74ls151, que todavia no investigo para que sirven.
2.- el modulo esta conectado a un teclado con ocho botones y un sensor de barrera
3.-el modulo tiene 4 leds miniatura de distintos colores.

necesito saber como conectarlo a un PIC, pues utiliza 20 pines para conectarse al teclado y como aprovechar los leds.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tienes suerte que sea un HD44780A , como es una placa ak uso poco te podemos yudar, pero si guiarte.

Busca cualquier proyecto de lcd alfanumerica o HD44780A sencillo, por ejemplo el tipico "helo"

Invertiga para encontrar las tipicas señales, RS,CS..d0...d7, ojo este chip se puede programar en dos modos(por software), 4 u 8 lineas. Segun el conector reconoceras el tipo.

El circuito esta alimentado a 5V, la masa es la pista que hace mas kilometros.
El positivo esta unido con la masa con condensadore.
Los condensadores electroliticos dan buenas pistas sobre la polaridad.
Los led se controlan a parte, revisa si tienen resistencia limitadora de corriente.


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (Jun 14, 2008)

muchas gracias por las ideas pero me acaba de surgir otra, la pantalla esta conectada a un teclado de 8 botones y ademas tiene soldado un sensor de barrera.

sr supone que la tarjeta del teclado conesta a la pantalla con la tarjeta pricipal. pero el teclado tiene un conector con solo 14 pine, que segun mi logica no son suficientes para toda lo que maneja: un teclado , un pantalla con indicadores y un sensor de barrera.  


alguien me podria auxiliar


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 14, 2008)

Pues a mi si me salen las cuentas, simplemente la impresora deshabilita la lcd y leee los pulsadores.

Ademas tienes el 171 y 151.

Yo empezaria por identificar los cables, d0..d7, RS,CS,WR que es lo mas importante, el resto sale por deduccion.

Postea una foto en jpg y que no ocupe mas de 500k


----------

